# SHORE FISHING THE SOUND



## rosstaman (Aug 13, 2008)

any ideas on catching anything other than small snappers and pinfish? i wade out 20 yards and cast, thats about all the distance i can get off the cast, then i hook a small pinfish or snapper and hope for something bigger..... any suggestions?


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

try using croaker or shrimp they both for great for trout and reds and an occasional flounder


----------



## rosstaman (Aug 13, 2008)

the snapper (croakers) and pinfish are all the same size 4-5", but still hooking them beneath the dorsal fin and casting them out just gets me with an occasional crab tangled in my line... is there a better rig? im using a modified carolina rig with a 2 ounce wieght and 36" of leader with circle hook... still nothing but alot o grass and an occasional crab....


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

I would forget the carolina rig and just suspend the croaker underneath a popping cork. With a carolina rig the croakers are just going to hide in the grass. If you are fishing over sand you could get by with the carolina rig. You must be using a pretty stout rod and reel to have to use a two ounce weight to get any distance. What part of the sound are you fishing?


----------



## rosstaman (Aug 13, 2008)

well, the farthest i could cast would still be waist deep or less, but for clairification im near the preserve, the absolute furthest western point of the sound that is still pensacola........

i'll take your advice tomorrow, i just figured the weight would keep the pinfish restricted rather than giving it the option to run for the grass, i always tried to have the bait fish in open sandy water away from any grass or structure....


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

My vote is for the popping cork with a shrimp or small pinfish.



In the good/old/bad/old/daze, we used a Heddon Vamp with the lip removed. It was a sinking jointed plug. Removing the lip made it a surface lure. I'm sure that some of the old fishheads remember it. C2


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

i tossed a pinfish out on a circle hook while we were getting our shark bait ready and ended up with a big ass skate..it was good eatin. 3 foot of steel w/ 5 ounce pyramid at swivel


----------



## rosstaman (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i saw 2 of those skates yesterday in about 1.5 foot of water, one was tiny like 7" and the other was about 2 feet, just about this same time a saw a jellyfish the size of a dinner plate, then i got out of the water.... congrats on the skate catch...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes; those are two of the three reasons that I started fishing with the long rod from dry sand.



The third reason is sharks. I had two near misses and figure the third time may be the charm. I bought a long rod and learned how to power cast. Works. JMHO C2


----------

